# New Slate Background



## Tirral

I have decided i want a new background for my 40g in wall tank.
About a year and a half ago i built my first styro and cement background, But i wasnt happy about how it turned out. 
So now i have decided to rip it out and replace ot with slate.

Here is the url to my styro background: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=137537

Ok on with the new bg.

I have spent most of yesterday looking for the right slate.
I went all round the local garden centers but none of them had the slate i was looking for.
They all had small slate chippings but not he larger ones.
I have seen larger ones in my next door neighbors garden lol.
No i didnt go round and rob them, i went and asked where they got them from.
It was a gerden center about 30 miles away. well i had nothing better to do that day so i went on a little mission hoping they still stocked them.

YES the still had them and they had a deal on ( 2 bags for Â£10 )

Picture of the slate chippings: 









I got a big lump of slate for Â£2 and i am going to split it allong the layers.

Picture of large piece of slate wich i will split up:









I managed to split the slate in to five pieces, two of wich will be siliconed together to hide the filter out of view.

Slices of slate and the two pieces siliconed together:

















The two slate joind together to hide the filter:

















These pictures are of the large slate chippins that i will silicone to the back of the tank.

Three trays sorted in to diffrent shapes and sizes:

















I am going to spary paint the back and sides of my fish tank black to stop any light passing through the slate when it is attaced to the back of the tank.










Im not sure that i have got the right paint for the job but here goes anyway.
Please note that the paint is going on the outside of the tank NOT the inside.

Picture is about an hour after spraying:

















Its ment to look dull i chose mat finish. But you could use gloss.

Thats all for today, i will probably add some more pictures and things tommorow.

please feel free to make any suggestions and questions.

Tirral


----------



## D-007

Since the paint is on the outside it doesn't really matter what you use and to be honest your paint job looks really good. One picture of it from the front would be nice too :wink:

Are you going to use bigger pieces to start with and then smaller ones on top to give it more depth/a 3D look?

In any case I'm looking forward to your progress :thumb:

Regards,
D


----------



## balachel

i want to do the same thing with a 125 i am planing on getting so i am looking foward to watching this thread. looks good so far.


----------



## Tirral

D-007 said:


> Are you going to use bigger pieces to start with and then smaller ones on top to give it more depth/a 3D look?


Yes i am going to use bigger pieces at the bottom and work my way up with the smaller peices. Hope fully it will look ok. 
At the moment it looks to dark with the black paint and dark slate. but i do have light gravel wich is going in the bottom of the tank so hopefuly this will reflect some of the light and make it look brighter. Fingers crossed :roll:

Tirral


----------



## trigger

Will the silicone be sticky enough to keep the slate together ??


----------



## Tirral

trigger said:


> Will the silicone be sticky enough to keep the slate together ??


I hope so Trigger. i have scored/scratched the back of the slate so that silicone has better adhesion to the slate. its going to be one of those fingers crossed moments.

Tirral


----------



## k19smith

I just found this online I'm not sure if it's to late but this looks like it may work better than just the silicone to the glass. You could do away with the caves I think if you wanted.

http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm


----------



## Tirral

k19smith said:


> I just found this online I'm not sure if it's to late but this looks like it may work better than just the silicone to the glass. You could do away with the caves I think if you wanted.
> 
> http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm


Lol K. yep to late. i have seen that one before and when i first saw it i thaught that looks good but im not to sure now.

thanks for the suggestion tho.

Tirral


----------



## Tirral

Here i what i managed to do last night.

i had to cut the slate to the size of the back of the tank which was about 12".
My problem was how would i do it? If i hit it wath a hammer it would break into tiny peices and that is not what i wanted. so i went to the shed and found an old saw, i wasnt sure wether it would work but i gave it ago anyway.
It worked!

Here are some pics of me sawing through the slate.
P.s make sure its an old saw because a new one wont be new for long!










Cross section:









As you can see the old saw still has life in it yet. It made quite easy work of cutting it.
To get a straight line i used a ruler and scored the slate with a nail.

Next i need to find the highest points on the back of the slate so i could silicone it to the glass.
i wasnt sure how i was going to do this, but then TING! it came to me if i got a flat rough surface i could rub the back of the slate on that and it would show me where the high points are on the slate aswell as grind it a bit flatter. select what side of the slate you want to be the front (visible to the eye). put an X on the back so you dont get mixed up when doing multiple peices.

Here are a few pics of the process:









An old slab, look closely and you can see the bumps.









The finished item:









Now you need to wash the back of the slate to get the dust of. make sure you give it a good scrub because we dont want it falling off the side of the tank once we have siliconed it. 

Time to start siliconing the large peices to the back of the tank. Make sure you know where you want each peice to go.
_A tip:_ if it dosent look right before you silicone, dont silicone it. You wont be happy with the end result, and its a lot of hastle unsticking this stuff.

Slate siliconed to the back of the tank with lengths of wood holding it still.









As you can see i siliconed a strip of styrofoam to stop the slate touching the bottom of the tank.
The reason for this is to stop any unnecessary stress on the glass.

















Thats all for the moment. i will be doing some more today and will post later.

Thanks for reading

Tirral


----------



## prov356

Very well done. I like how it's turning out. Should look great. :thumb: I never would have guessed that you could cut slate with a saw. The trick will be finishing it out to look natural. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## balachel

yeah looking foward to seeing it finished it looks really good so far.


----------



## Tirral

I am not happy with the way this is turning out!  
There is to many gaps where you can see through to the back of the tank.
I am trying to fill most of them in with small slate chips but it realy hard.

here are some pics.

















Let me know what you think. 
and let me know if you can think of any ways to cover the little gaps up.

Thanks


----------



## prov356

I think you're doing very well actually. The only piece I don't like is that one in the middle that sticks out. Make the fill in pieces lower profile than the big pieces. They need to look wedged into the big ones and I think you've accomplished that in all areas except that one. Don't give up, I think it's going well. And you don't have to fill in every little spot. Whatever doesn't get filled in will just look like a dark crevice.


----------



## D-007

One possibility for covering up the little gaps is Pond Foam Filler. Or put some silicone in those gaps and place/sprinkle some of your substrate in there.


----------



## BigFish54

I agree with D-007, I would use silcone and your substrate to sill in the gaps, or you could take your slate chips and bust them up into very small pieces and do the same, dont get discouraged, these things are a work in progress, anyone who as ever done one knows that they take a lot of tweeking even more so if this is your first DIY background. I personally have done several styrofoam/concrete backgrounds and found patience is the key, and ask a lot of questions, if something isnt going the way you want it, someone usually has an idea that you have just failed to see. Keep you head up, I personally think its looks really good!


----------



## balachel

looks really cool i like it the way it is


----------



## sjlchgo

I think the fish will find the holes useful. It doesn't have to look perfect. Looks better "spotty" and natural. You could add some Java moss in those holes and give it a really nice look!


----------



## thor meeki

truly good work :thumb:

i like the java moss idea 8)

can't waite to see more pics


----------



## blairo1

Looks cool!

Being a fellow Brit always in search for that blue slate, which GC did you get those chippings from? I found a load at BandQ but sounds like those work out cheaper.....

Get some algae on it and if you're that fussed, some moss, that background will look very natural and very cool. See it through bro, I don't think you'll be disappointed (better hope not at this stage :lol.


----------



## Tirral

blairo1 said:


> Being a fellow Brit always in search for that blue slate, which GC did you get those chippings from? I found a load at BandQ but sounds like those work out cheaper.....


I got them from a gardencenter here in kent i dont belive they have any other stores in the country. the name is *bybrook barn* in ashford, kent.

The slate chippings in bnq are not as good as these. BnQ onlys tock the thin ones (5mm thick)
The ones i got from bybrook barn are all different sizes ranging from 5mm up to about 30mm thick.

hope that helps.

Tirral


----------



## Tirral

*Thanks for the encoragement everyone.* :thumb:

As for the idea if filling the gaps i was thinking of using java fern and moss. 
But do you think the roots will start to pull the slate off the back of the tank?

Any way im nearly done with the sticking of the slate to the background, i will post some pics a bit later tonight.

Tirral


----------



## sjlchgo

I don't see how the roots would be a problem. You can always trim it back and pull some off it if gets that thick. I am looking forward to seeing the finished product. Stop typing and GET BACK To WORK!! LOL.....


----------



## Tirral

I have finished sticking the slate to the back of the tank.
Im a bit more pleased with it now as i have filled most of the gaps with little peices of slate.

Here are some pictures.

The rocks being held into place:

















The finished background:









Now all i need to do is Make the surround frame, Fill it up and test water quality and get it planted.

Im not sure on what plants to use, please see my other post:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=180755

Not Much else to show, so i will post some more pics soon.

Tirral


----------



## prov356

Looks fantastic. :thumb: More pics when set up please.


----------



## Tirral

sjlchgo said:


> I don't see how the roots would be a problem. You can always trim it back and pull some off it if gets that thick. I am looking forward to seeing the finished product. Stop typing and GET BACK To WORK!! LOL.....


You must of posted while i was doing that other post.lol

what i ment was:
In places the slate does not sit right against the glass therefore the roots can get behind the slate.

Thanks


----------



## aussieafricans

LOOKING GOOD :thumb: 
very nice look i was thinking of doing this in my 180 gallon, you have inspired me to do so as soon as we have finished moving house :thumb: 
its looking much better without the holes and the moss and stuff is still possible and will add to the natural look/affect of the tank 

BEN


----------



## balachel

good job


----------



## Tirral

I have been at looking at what fish to stock in this tank.
Here is my list.

Kribensis - x2
Pearl Gourami - x2
Cherry Barb - x4
Cardinal Tetra - x6
Paradise Fish - x2
Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid - x2

All of the above have Natural water conditions: pH 6-8, soft to hard from what i have read.

What do you think of this combination?

More pics of tank soon.

Tirral


----------



## Tirral

Not done much to it the last couple of days.

I have put the gravel in and built a twin slate cave for the fish.
on top of the caves i have built a bowl for gravel to sit because im going to put plants i there.

Here are some pic's:
you can see the twin cave in the middle.
The cave is split by a piece of thin slate.









Close-up on the caves:

















I dont think there is enough caves for the tank but i kinda like it the way i have it.

What do you think?

Ps: Dont forget to comment on my stocking list.

Tirral


----------



## iceblue

Your background is sweet. Great job. :thumb: Not too hot on the gravel though, but then again I'm a sand man myself.

Post some pics when the plants and fish are in. The background is sure to make them pop.


----------



## prov356

I like how it's coming out, but I'd also nix the gravel and go with sand and then stack the rocks more randomly to make the caves, crevices.

I like how you're using the same rocks that you used for the background.


----------



## balachel

wow looks really good


----------



## Joephish

Kribensis - x2 
Pearl Gourami - x2 
Cherry Barb - x4 
Cardinal Tetra - x6 
Paradise Fish - x2 
Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid - x2

The list looks good, except I think that the cardinal tetras and the cherry barbs might turn out to be lunch. Unless you provide them sufficient hiding spots.


----------



## sjlchgo

It's really looking nice! I would keep the gravel...I like the contrast. I would also dig some of the gravel out of the caves...if you don't the fish will....this would make room for them to get in there easily. Definitely could use another cave in a different part of the tank. Whoever "owns" that cave isn't going to allow a neighbor. Good job....keep us posted (with pics) on the progress. One day I might take on a job like this...just a bit much for me right now.


----------



## Tirral

Sorry its been a while. i have not been to well the last couple of days. but i still managed to get some stuff done.

The tank is all up and running w/out the fish. will add a couple of fish (guppys) soon to start the cycle.
I have kept the gravel for the moment.
I pulled down the caves in the pictures previouse, and made a few bigger ones.
Also filled up the tank.
Today i am going to make a canopy for the tank.

Will post later on tonight.

Tirral


----------



## madmax666

THAT IS SOO KOOL  opcorn: opcorn: =D> 
Im not sure about stocking list but your nice little gave looks like a great spot to hide for smaller fish and its not too over wellming. But i think you are going toneed more cover. The more cover is probley going to come from the plants by the way you are talking.
nice work


----------



## Tirral

madmax666 said:


> THAT IS SOO KOOL  opcorn: opcorn: =D>


Thanks madmax.

I have change it a little since the last pics were taken.

I have made the caves with black plastic guttering at the bottem and then pile the slate on top.
The slate i have piled is very stable.

Here at the new pics a promised:









There are 3 caves in this pile:









And 4 in this pile:









The bubbles:

















sorry about the pics i had to use and old camera.

I am going to do the frame around the tank in a couple of days so will have some pics of that.

Also thinking of doing a DIY aquarium light, but i will post a new topic on that.

Let us know what you think of the tank so far.

Thanks,

Tirral


----------



## gtphale

I think I would continue the slate theme and do a slate bottom with some sand. Looks really good but after that work I would ditch the gravel.


----------



## balachel

wow looks really good


----------



## Guest

iceblue said:


> Your background is sweet. Great job. :thumb: Not too hot on the gravel though, but then again I'm a sand man myself.
> 
> Post some pics when the plants and fish are in. The background is sure to make them pop.


I agree I think it would look better with sand, or maybe with a mix between both gravel and sand...

Either way though I like how the background turned out...

~Ed


----------



## John_Auberry

Loving it!


----------



## cichlids _killer

looking real good


----------



## gaqua

this inspired me to do my own slate background.

I bought an 80G tank from a guy on craigslist and spent the weekend doing it. I'll post some pictures of the final results this week - I think it looks better in person than I thought it would.

I filled the tank with water last night and am letting it sit today to make sure it's not leaking. Should work fine.


----------



## Tirral

Thanks for the comments all,
I am going to keep the gravel as I cant be assed to take everything out again  
Maybe next time.

Any way I have been trying to decide what lights to get.
I have been to the store and got a new Hagen 2x 20w starter and 2x 20w bulbs.
I went for _1 Hagen Aqua-Glo T8_ and _1 Hagen Power-Glo T8_, both are 18000k spectrum.
Im not sure about the 18000k tho it seems to bright and I prefer subdued lighting. should I take the bulbs back and get a lower spectrum? If so what spectrum should I get?

Also I have been given some java fern, is 18000k to bright because I have heard of plants being burnt by the light.

Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Here are a few more pics with the new lights and the java fern.
The light doesnâ€™t look to bright in the pictures but it is bright.
I will also be getting a carpeting plant do go towards the front.

































Little glow light tetra in the middle.

Tirral


----------



## D-007

Tank looks really neat and I'm very impressed with you handywork mate.

Lightingwise, I think the AquaGlo & PowerGlo would be too much light and will result in a lot of algae growing on the leaves of the Java Fern; seeing as it is a slow growing plant.

If you want to stick with the Hagen line then I would swap to using 1 x Life-Glo 2 and 1 x Flora-Glo.

You could also look at Coralife's Nutri Grow or Zoo Med's Flora Sun; depending on availability over there.

Try to get something with 6500K rating; that way it won't be too bright for you but still bright enough to both enjoy the fish as well as encourage plant growth.

Alternatively, you could make a DIY light (which is what I've done) unit using the spiral CFL's or pop to B&Q (or similar) and look for some shoplights.

Regarding possible algae problems, you can also look at making an Algae Filter Screen but again that depends if you are DIY minded :wink: If you are the link for it is *here*

:thumb: 
D


----------



## Tirral

Thanks D-007

I have order Sun-Glo (4200 K) and Flora-Glo (2800 K). Hope fully they will be just the right amount of light for the tank, Fish and plants.

Update on the tank:

I have done the frame around the tank but cant decide what colour to paint it. All the rest of the wood in the room is white but im not sure if the frame would look better in black Stain to mach the slate in the tank.

What do you guys think?

Here are some more pictures:



















The java fern that are in there are doing well. so well infact that the have started sprouting little ferns off the adult leaves.

Thats all for now.


----------



## greenbirds

Nice job on the tank and moulding. I think it looks great. Tough call on the paint color. I think flat black might do the trick, but I could also see doing something off-white.


----------



## prov356

I'm partial to a nice red mahogany stain myself. I wouldn't worry about matching it to the slate.


----------



## fajardoacuarista

woww looks good , im envy you tank, paint the frame natural color, lets the slate make the focal point, good luck, enjoy the tank.


----------



## D-007

Your welcome Tirral 

Great job on the moulding too btw. :thumb: Personally, I would just clear coat it but if you have any other picture frames in the room, then maybe you could match the tank 'frame' to the picture frames so it look like a big, living picture on the wall. Really is up to you though as it is your tank. 

opcorn: 
D


----------



## sjlchgo

First off...GREAT LOOKING TANK!!! I would leave it natural or go with an off white to match the walls and /or room. I am partial to natural w/clear coat


----------



## Tirral

Thanks for all your comments.

I am realy pleased with the tank at the moment.  
I got the two new lights for the tank, 1 Flora Glo (2800), 1 Sun Glo (4200)
They light up the tank realy nice, I also have a white led moon light.
I have half partly stocked the tank.
I got 6 Cardinal Tetra and 2 Kribs Male and Female.
I have also got some plants and a fake log for the tank and the fish love them!
The reason for the fake log was i dont want to tan the water and real nice pieces of bog wood are hard to come by.

Here are some pics of the tank taken lastnight:










































And some pics of the inhabitants:


























Male Krib:

























Female Krib:









Not many of the female as she was always hiding!

What do you think?

Thanks Tirral


----------



## mccluggen

Gorgeous.

That log ornament really ties the whole thing together, love it.


----------



## TrashmanNYC

beautiful...........


----------



## loogielv

i really love it. like...it's sick awesome.

anything you would change on it?


----------



## prov356

It's gotta be a tank of the month candidate. :thumb:


----------



## FLGirl1977

Whoa!!!!!! Now THAT'S an awesome tank! At first I didn't like the plants that you added in, but now that they've filled out more, it rocks! Now THAT is a tank well-worthy of TOTM!!!! I'm jealous! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

BTW, those are really nice kribs too!


----------



## greenbirds

Great job on the decor.


----------



## strapp

Amazing job!!! Great documentation.


----------



## D-007

Agree with what others have said about the fake log. In my opinion, it finished off the decor part of the tank. Well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## non_compliance

:drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: That tank is AWESOME. Great job.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey

That is a *really* nice looking tank. Very well done! Plenty of plants, but not overpowering... much of the slate is covered but it adds so much to the feel of the tank as compared to a plain black or plastic picture background.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Rick_Lindsey

Oops, thread necromancy. Still, that's a cool tank that deserves a bump 

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## iceblue

I think it's worth a second look. :thumb:


----------



## Coln

Just read your thread, background is awesome how is tank now that it's been up
and running for a while.


----------



## hbbyhorse

That is most definitely the prettiest tank I have ever seen! WOW!!! =D>


----------



## bearwithfish

i just read through this thread and i must agree this tank is simply amazing!!!!! and quite the inspiration as i get into building my own.. i have been looking a number of options for back ground and i think this is a great solution......

wonderful job :thumb: =D>


----------

